# Square or octagonal softbox for product photography?



## lonerunner (Dec 25, 2018)

I have a few part question for this. I want to shoot some product photography, like stock photos out there. I just need to shoot some food photos, and where i need to shoot, there is basically no light. It's nothing really really professional, just on a budget level.

So i was wondering is square softbox or octabox better for shooting, i was looking between 80cm octabox and 60x90cm softbox.

Also i have one older flash from older camera, it's not as best as speedlight but it works it's like from 2005.

So is it better to use that speedlight or to use light bulb(s).

And can i do it without much difference in light from one side to another with only one softbox and light reflector from other side instead using 2 light sources?

Basically what i would have to shoot is something like this.

https://image.shutterstock.com/z/st...butternut-squash-bacon-and-sage-494864374.jpg


----------



## Braineack (Dec 26, 2018)

octaboxes are generally easy anymore since they are collapsible.  large softboxes can be heavy and bulky and don't break down well.   for what you're shooting, i dont think the shape really matter more than the size.

a flash from 2005 is not that old, sure it most likely doesn't have built in radio controls, but I'd rather shoot a manual flash over using bare bulbs.

the above shot could be done with one single light source in a large modifier.  you shouldn't be mixing lights, if youre going to use speedlights, you want them to provide the entire exposure. Same thing with bulb: I would turn off every other light in the room/area so only the bulbs you've setup are the ones providing light for the scene.


----------



## lonerunner (Dec 27, 2018)

Would 80cm be enough large modifier, i was looking few youtube videos and it seems most people use it, even for outdoor photography, but it seems it is not quite large enough for something bigger to shoot, like portrait photography. Mostly they use something like 120cm or 150cm octagon.


----------



## JBPhotog (Dec 30, 2018)

FWIW, product photography is handled better by rectagular softboxes for a number of reasons whereas the portrait trend nowadays is round or octa boxes because of the round(ish) catchlights. As far as size, it really depends on what you are shooting, jewelry or cars to determine which size is appropriate. My smallest Chimera softbox is 16”x22” and my largest is 54”x72” with all the sizes in between, pick the size for the task.


----------



## MidnightUK (Dec 31, 2018)

Braineack said:


> large softboxes can be heavy and bulky and don't break down well.



I think things have moved on a lot in the last couple of years.  All shapes of softbox can now be found in an easy fold, sort of umbrella structured format.  They go on the front of the studio strobe just like any other sort of softbox.  You put your hand inside them to collapse them from the back, or part take off the front panels if you prefer.  I have one that is 120 x 80 c and also some 140 x 30 cm stripboxes.  Easy as pie to use.  The old style, assemble it like a kite ones are dying out really fast.

An advantage of a rectangular softbox is you can turn them, to choose the best deployment of light - that's not an option with square or octagonal ones.


----------



## MidnightUK (Dec 31, 2018)

Remember to sand bag your stands for safety!


----------



## Derrel (Dec 31, 2018)

I'd rather have a square or rectangular softbox than any other shape. I like recessed-front softboxes, ones that can accept an "eggcrate grid" (a fabric grid that Velcro attaches to the recesed front of the box). Still, a recessed-front softbox is not an absolute necessity, but if you're choosing between a flat-front and a recessed front, I'd probably say choose the recessed front model. There are _plenty_ of affordable, Made in China softboxes these days! Not like the 1980's, when Chimera and other brands were the main choices, and before the internet made so,so much low-cost lighting gear easily available.

I like rectangular softboxes, but square boxes are available today in a lot of sizes.If you need a "tall" catchlight, the rectangular softbox can deliver that With a lot of small, tabletop shots, it's not absolutely necessary to have a "big" light source. If you have the right grip gear, you could use a scrim (diffusion fabric on a wood or metal or PVC frame) instead of a softbox or other light modifier, but grip gear can get expensive, and for many people on a budget, a small- to medium-sized MIC softbox will be the more-affordable choice.

Keep in mind, if you need or want to, you can tape (literally, tape) card stock or cardboard to the front of a large softbox, to create different catchlight shapes, like say for tall bottles,etc.. You can also tape-off the front of a big softbox to make a strip box light.

Shop around, and make your decision(s) wisely, and you ought to be able to find something within your budget.


----------



## mrca (Jan 7, 2019)

The reason I use octas for most portraits is the round catch light.  When shooting products, like bottles, you may want a long edge highlight on the sides of the bottle, not a round ball on the shoulder of the bottle.  For that a strip is useful.  Strips with grids are invaluable for kickers so you may want a couple.  My photo flex 3x4 came with inserts that transform it to a strip box or circle.   Handy be cause of late I keep one small  strip box permanently in place on a rolling stand/boom arm as a hair/shoulder light.


----------

